# 02 jetta TDI oil leak help. cant find source of leak drippin down backside motor to pan/trans



## californiabratt (Dec 11, 2008)

ok. i have been trying to find out why my tdi is leaking oil for the past week.
i see oil dripping off the last large bolt connecting the frame to oil pan. I know the leak is coming from above.
I looked very hard at the valve cover gasket and then degreased it. I do not see any oil coming off the valve cover gasket. I heard there as some sort of pressure release that can leak some times but I cant find it.
Does anyone have any ideas. I even sprayed around the side of the valve cover/ cam area to see if the drip is coming there but I do not see any drip there.


----------



## dvups1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hmm....I have done a lot to my TDI Beetle including a complete engine swap and I can't say there is a bolt connecting the oilpan to the frame. 
Can you give a better description? If you are under the car, laying on your back and staring up at the oilpan, where do you see the oil?


----------



## dvups1 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (dvups1)*

Have you found the leak? My guess would be that the seal between the head and the vacuum pump attatched to the side of the head has begun to leak. A lot of oil goes through that connection and would cause the type of conditions you are reporting.


----------



## californiabratt (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (dvups1)*

no Dvups1; I have not found the leak source yet. 
Does that pump seal require a special gasket or can I use permatex rtv sealant.


----------



## dvups1 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (californiabratt)*

Sorry, I just got back from Florida. You need the new gasket which is like a o-ring type rubber seal.


----------



## turbobugger (Jan 26, 2008)

I bought the oring from the dealer, still leaks after install.
guessing the rear seal on the crank is leaking.








like I said, there are 3 large bolts on the pan by the trans side. it is leaking off the last bolt toward the firewall


_Modified by turbobugger at 11:39 AM 9-28-2009_


----------

